# The 2018 US tax filing season is about to begin



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you probably know, the US Government is partially shut down, and this includes the IRS. While it doesn't absolve anyone from their tax obligation, it is very likely to add a bit of "spice" (and uncertainty) to the filing season.

I've seen somewhere (NOT on the IRS website) that they will start accepting tax returns on or about January 28th. And, despite earlier announcements to the contrary, they expect to be able to accept both payments and process refunds even if they have to do so with unpaid staff.

Be aware that the traditional form 1040 has been reformatted so that it now consists of a half-page sheet (with tax form on both sides). The form is available on the IRS website, and I think you'll agree it really is considerably easier than the long form was in the past. (Especially the ACA compliance part - this year you simply check a box to swear that you are either covered or exempt.) OTOH, there are now 6 "schedules" to the half page 1040, though the only one you'll definitely have to fill out if you're resident abroad is the "foreign address" one (schedule 6). (Schedules 1 - 5 relate to specific income adjustments, tax credits, self-employment tax and the alternative minimum tax.) There seems to be little or no change to the other forms and schedules (A, B, C, etc.)

The following are two articles you can consult to get started on your 2018 filing:
https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/taxpayers-living-abroad
for general information on filing from overseas
and
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/07/6830...rkers-white-house-vows-refunds-will-be-issued
for a bit more information on the status of the IRS during the shutdown.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for this, Bev! Re: the ACA, that's now the "Full-year health care coverage or exempt" checkbox on page 1, correct? So we no longer have to fill out form 8965?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

byline said:


> Thanks for this, Bev! Re: the ACA, that's now the "Full-year health care coverage or exempt" checkbox on page 1, correct? So we no longer have to fill out form 8965?


Apparently not - IF you and your family either had coverage or were exempt for the entire calendar year of 2018. There is a form 8965 for 2018, but it seems to relate only to those who weren't covered or exempt for the full year. (At the moment, with the government partially shut down, there is no one available at the IRS to answer questions.)


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, Bev! I interpreted it the same way. And yes, living in Canada, I am covered by my province's health insurance, so I have no need of this.

The funny thing is, form 1040 was never the complicated one for me. It's all the other attached forms that make my head spin ... but they don't seem to have gone away. And I won't be submitting fewer forms. I don't have to send in form 8965, but I do have to send in the foreign address form. Oh well!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And now that the 2018 filing season is underway, I found this article from the NY Times verrry interesting.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/12/your-money/irs-government-shutdown.html

especially this part:
The problems that became apparent during the 35-day shutdown, which ended Jan. 25, underscored some of the agency’s deeper flaws, including a reliance on 1960s-era technology, the audit found. The systems that contain the official record of taxpayer accounts are the oldest in the federal government.



> “For the last 25 years the I.R.S. has tried — and been unable — to replace them,” the audit says, citing budgetary constraints.
> 
> The outdated systems deprive the I.R.S. of a comprehensive view of taxpayers’ accounts, hampering the agency’s ability to properly identify who should be targeted for outreach, collections and audits.


Some things to keep in mind before you get all tied up in knots about filing from overseas.


----------



## pcutervo (Feb 18, 2019)

*Information about Income Tax 2018*

Hi Guys,

This table with the schedule to Income Taxes 2018

*Living Abroad*

Pay tax due without interest or penalties: April 15
File tax returns (with automatic extension): June 17
File tax returns if applied for extension: October 15

I hope you find helpfull,

Best Regards,:cool2::cool2:
Pedro


----------

